# Levco HD45



## redprospector (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm going to look at a Levco HD45 stump grinder. Does anyone have experience with them? What are the strong points, weak points, etc?

Would this be a good grinder to start out with?


----------



## Stumper (Mar 1, 2005)

Red, My father has owned 2 of them. I have run one a fair amount. It is a good machine. Teeth are somewhat more expensive than the common Vermeer tooth that is on most machines. The Levco standard tooth does not hold up to rocks as well either. On the plus side the machine is very easy on the operator compared to many portables and looks and performs impressively. Just FYI my Dad is talking about selling his. His asking price will be $4000-It has a new engine with only a few hours on it.


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 2, 2005)

Buy the Levco teeth that Leonardi makes if you have a lot of rocky soil. They are much tougher and last a lot longer, but do not cut as fast. The regular Levco teeth are very fast cutting but do not last very long in rocky soil. I will be selling my Levco HD46, but shipping would be prohibitive from Hawaii. I will be getting a stump grinder attachment for my Boxer mini skid to replace it.


----------



## Stumper (Mar 2, 2005)

Koa, Is Leonardi selling both standard and rock teeth? My Dad quit running the rock teeth after his first year or so of grinding. He found the slow cutting of Levco's rock tooth frustrating and decided to accept some breakage. He does put old teeth (on the last sharpening) or a pair of rock teeth in the outermost positions-which is where most rock damage occurs.


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't know if Leonardi makes both types. The rock teeth are slower cutting, but I prefer to run them because a lot of times if I hit rock the whole carbide breaks off the standard tooth. We have a lot of "blue" rock here, which is extremely hard. Our island is the top of an old volcano, probably more rocky than most areas of the continental US.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 2, 2005)

Well just my luck. Was going to look at it tomorrow, Seller called this morning and said "don't come it's sold". I guess I'll keep looking.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## crappie62 (Aug 18, 2022)

anybody no were i can get levco 45 hydraulic pumps mike 2628803835


----------

